# GBAtemp riddles



## mucus (Dec 2, 2011)

I own you.
You can't touch me, but you can see me.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Spoiler



People keep messing with me.
I am 776.
I know many things.


GundamXXX said:


> WikiTemp


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I am short and long.


shlong said:


> Me?


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I am a terrible place to go.
People waste more time on me than most other places.


Brian117 said:


> The IRC.


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
There are so many reasons not to come near me.


Brian117 said:


> THE YOU ARE BANNED GAME!!!!!!!!!!


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Look at my bottom!
It has many colors!


GundamXXX said:


> currently active member list
> 
> colors for different kinds of users (mods admins etc)


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
First green.
Then red.
Then blue.


Wizerzak said:


> Oh, i know!
> 
> The ribbons you get for post count!


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
123,456


Wizerzak said:


> Here's proof:


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Now you see me.
Now you don't.


GundamXXX said:


> Spoiler button


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
You can quickly use me.
But I can also be more powerful than that!


Janthran said:


> Posting. The quick reply and more reply.



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I am bad for you.
If you get enough of me I'm VERY bad for you.


Narayan said:


> warns?



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I have changed my looks a few times.
I like video games.


shlong said:


> Tempey/Tempy


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I used to be here, but I'm not here anymore.
I have gone someplace new.


Narayan said:


> deleted moved posts/topics?


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
People waste a lot of time with me.
I am very sticky.


Paarish said:


> The EOF?


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I boss people around.


Janthran said:


> "I boss people around"?
> That's the whole riddle?
> 
> Umm.. A forum mod?


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Everyone has me but not everyone uses me.
Sometimes I'm good and sometimes I'm terrible.
And sometimes I can get you in trouble.


Alan John said:


> An ava/sig.



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I am very short.
I am red and white.
I have a big smile.


shlong said:


> http://wiki.gbatemp.net/wiki/TPi



---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I am a relative of GBAtemp.
I give away many things.


Narayan said:


> ... Filetrip.



----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I am 3 and 7.
I am readily visible on GBAtemp.
What am I?


Blood Fetish said:


> Nintendo, Sony, and Microsoft. They have seven systems covered in the forums. Within those sections there are a total of over 30 subforums.



---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------




I can be found somewhere on the site.
I am all important.
What am I?


Dter ic said:


> Forum rules?



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I am 7 and 29.  My first number can change but my second never will.
Right now I am the smallest.
What am I?

(hint: it  has to do with the members of GBAtemp)


SignZ said:


> *7* people having their birthday on *29*th February 2012? 7 leap year members and stuff
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fishaman P (Dec 2, 2011)

It's obvious to me that you're Mucus.


----------



## mucus (Dec 2, 2011)

both incorrect


----------



## KazoWAR (Dec 2, 2011)

129


----------



## AlanJohn (Dec 2, 2011)

You're a Sausage?


----------



## Devin (Dec 2, 2011)

The current e-pen size of all the members?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 2, 2011)

Due to answers I see that this thread suits the EoF much more then here!


----------



## mucus (Dec 2, 2011)

god damnit.  why can't  people take this seriously?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 2, 2011)

OK guys, let's see where this will go, I'll ask you to actually try to solve the riddle and not post crap.
So I'll give thread another chance in the Offtopic 

Just try to solve the riddle, no pointless guesses and offtopic posts (in offtopic section, yeah I see the irony)


----------



## signz (Dec 2, 2011)

*7* people having their birthday on *29*th February 2012? 7 leap year members and stuff






 http://signz.zxq.net/snap/Screenshot-2011-12-02_17.34.32.png
€dit: hrmpf, do images not work anymore?


----------



## AlanJohn (Dec 2, 2011)

Congrats to the winner!
That was really hard, but will there be more riddles?


----------



## mucus (Dec 2, 2011)

i updated op with a new riddle


----------



## Dter ic (Dec 2, 2011)

Forum rules?


----------



## mucus (Dec 2, 2011)

Correct!  That must have been too easy!


----------



## AlanJohn (Dec 2, 2011)

Well, there are 3 images for news on the front page, and 7 tabs (new posts, shoutbox, etc.).


----------



## mucus (Dec 2, 2011)

incorrect


----------



## Dter ic (Dec 2, 2011)

EDIT:




Community+Forums+ask!=3
View New content, Users Online, Registered members, Member status updates, Todays top 20 posters, Overall top 20 posters The moderating team=7


----------



## mucus (Dec 2, 2011)

incorrect


----------



## AlanJohn (Dec 2, 2011)




----------



## mameks (Dec 2, 2011)

GBA=3 letter?
GBAtemp=7 letters?


----------



## HaniKazmi (Dec 2, 2011)

GBAtemp -> 7 Letters
.
net -> 3 Letters?


----------



## mucus (Dec 2, 2011)

incorrect.
i have over 30 children.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Dec 2, 2011)

Nintendo, Sony, and Microsoft. They have seven systems covered in the forums. Within those sections there are a total of over 30 subforums.


----------



## mucus (Dec 2, 2011)

correct!


----------



## Narayan (Dec 2, 2011)

Tempmas?

or Filetrip.


----------



## Devin (Dec 2, 2011)

Shoptemp?


----------



## mucus (Dec 2, 2011)

narayan is correct!

more riddles later!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 2, 2011)

Glad to see this taking off


----------



## mucus (Dec 2, 2011)

new riddle is up


----------



## AlanJohn (Dec 2, 2011)

A Christmas hat?


----------



## mucus (Dec 2, 2011)

incorrect, don't forget all of the riddles relate to gbatemp


----------



## AlanJohn (Dec 2, 2011)

Might not be so gbatemp related, but is it this guy?:


----------



## mucus (Dec 2, 2011)

it is not.


----------



## mameks (Dec 2, 2011)

http://wiki.gbatemp.net/wiki/TPi


----------



## mucus (Dec 2, 2011)

shlong said:


> http://wiki.gbatemp.net/wiki/TPi


correct


----------



## AlanJohn (Dec 2, 2011)

An ava/sig.


----------



## SifJar (Dec 2, 2011)

Latest riddle: Signature.

EDIT: Darn. Ninja'd.


----------



## mucus (Dec 2, 2011)

Alan John said:


> An ava/sig.


correct!


----------



## Satangel (Dec 2, 2011)

Nice thread, really nice initiative. Keep it up!


----------



## mucus (Dec 2, 2011)

incorrect.  that was a silly guess!


----------



## SifJar (Dec 2, 2011)

mucus.


----------



## mucus (Dec 2, 2011)

incorrect.


----------



## junkerde (Dec 2, 2011)

whats green, blue and red all over? gbatemp.


----------



## mucus (Dec 2, 2011)

incorrect.


----------



## junkerde (Dec 2, 2011)

mucus said:


> correct.


thank you. i have earned 10,000 xp.


----------



## mucus (Dec 2, 2011)

stop spamming in this thread please


----------



## Janthran (Dec 2, 2011)

New riddle please.


----------



## mucus (Dec 2, 2011)

see op


----------



## Janthran (Dec 2, 2011)

Yeah, but all of the ones in the OP look like they're answered.


----------



## mucus (Dec 2, 2011)

alright, see the very very first one, it's at the top.
it's not solved.


----------



## Janthran (Dec 2, 2011)

"I boss people around"?
That's the whole riddle?

Umm.. A forum mod?


----------



## mucus (Dec 2, 2011)

Janthran said:


> "I boss people around"?
> That's the whole riddle?
> 
> Umm.. A forum mod?


correct


----------



## Janthran (Dec 2, 2011)

I win.


----------



## mucus (Dec 2, 2011)

new riddle is up


----------



## Janthran (Dec 2, 2011)

Glue. 
Or -- You know what, I'm not going to mention that


----------



## alidsl (Dec 2, 2011)

The pokemon black and white thread


----------



## mucus (Dec 3, 2011)

both incorrect


----------



## Brian117 (Dec 3, 2011)

People waste a lot of time with me.
I am very sticky.

-

The You Are Banned Game.


----------



## mucus (Dec 3, 2011)

incorrect.


----------



## Brian117 (Dec 3, 2011)

People waste a lot of time with me.
I am very sticky.

-

The TEST thread.


----------



## mucus (Dec 3, 2011)

incorrect.


----------



## loco365 (Dec 3, 2011)

People waste a lot of time with me.
I am very sticky.

-

I'm guessing stickied topics?


----------



## Janthran (Dec 3, 2011)

Chocolate


----------



## JoostinOnline (Dec 3, 2011)

People waste a lot of time with me.
I am very sticky.

-

Sex?


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm guessing the spam thread


----------



## mucus (Dec 3, 2011)

all incorrect.
don't try to look for me in the middle.


----------



## Janthran (Dec 3, 2011)

Was that part of a riddle, or what?


----------



## Narayan (Dec 3, 2011)

mucus?
tape?
glue?

wasting time?
but i won't consider my time spent with mucus(you) wasted.


----------



## kiranagato (Dec 3, 2011)

err, paste?


----------



## mucus (Dec 3, 2011)

all incorrect.


----------



## lolzed (Dec 3, 2011)

A tutorial?(if not an essential thread)


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 3, 2011)

Guides


----------



## Costello (Dec 3, 2011)

moved to EOF.
actual discussion has its place in the Offtopic area, but this is a game thread and thats where game threads go.
end of story


----------



## mameks (Dec 3, 2011)

The you are banned game


----------



## Veho (Dec 3, 2011)

Tisk tisk tisk, Toni's been back barely half a day and already he's breaking rules and making trouble


----------



## Paarish (Dec 3, 2011)

The EOF?


----------



## BrightNeko (Dec 3, 2011)

What is the musical theme of the EoF anyway? I always thought of it as

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qEbqOi2OHEg&feature=related


----------



## mucus (Dec 3, 2011)

Paarish said:


> The EOF?


Correct!


----------



## AlanJohn (Dec 3, 2011)

Zorua?


----------



## mucus (Dec 3, 2011)

incorrect.


----------



## AlanJohn (Dec 3, 2011)

Any other banned member?


----------



## mucus (Dec 3, 2011)

incorrect


----------



## Narayan (Dec 3, 2011)

Former Staff

or....ROMS!!!!


----------



## mucus (Dec 3, 2011)

incorrect


----------



## SifJar (Dec 3, 2011)

Files.


----------



## mucus (Dec 3, 2011)

incorrect


----------



## Narayan (Dec 3, 2011)

deleted moved posts/topics?


----------



## LunaWofl (Dec 3, 2011)

BrightNeko said:


> What is the musical theme of the EoF anyway? I always thought of it as
> *snip*


Why, its obviously this:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZnHmskwqCCQ


----------



## mucus (Dec 3, 2011)

Narayan said:


> deleted moved posts/topics?


Correct!


----------



## Narayan (Dec 3, 2011)

spikey?


----------



## mucus (Dec 3, 2011)

incorrect


----------



## Narayan (Dec 3, 2011)

gbatemp?


----------



## mucus (Dec 3, 2011)

incorrect - but close


----------



## Narayan (Dec 3, 2011)

gbatemp scene?


----------



## mameks (Dec 3, 2011)

Tempey/Tempy


----------



## mucus (Dec 3, 2011)

shlong said:


> Tempey/Tempy


Correct!


----------



## Narayan (Dec 3, 2011)

warns?


----------



## mucus (Dec 3, 2011)

Narayan said:


> warns?



correct!


----------



## Narayan (Dec 3, 2011)

quick reply?


----------



## mameks (Dec 3, 2011)

Private Messages?


----------



## mucus (Dec 3, 2011)

close, but not correct.
incorrect.
(in that order)


----------



## mameks (Dec 3, 2011)

The search function?


----------



## mucus (Dec 3, 2011)

incorrect.


----------



## mameks (Dec 3, 2011)

Quoting?


----------



## mucus (Dec 3, 2011)

incorrect.
go up on this page a little bit for a hint. . .


----------



## AlanJohn (Dec 3, 2011)

"Like this"
?


----------



## Narayan (Dec 3, 2011)

fast reply?


----------



## GundamXXX (Dec 3, 2011)

Quick reply?


----------



## mucus (Dec 3, 2011)

alan john is way off.
others are close, but still incorrect


----------



## GundamXXX (Dec 3, 2011)

MultiQuote?


----------



## Janthran (Dec 3, 2011)

Posting. The quick reply and more reply.


----------



## mucus (Dec 3, 2011)

Janthran said:


> Posting. The quick reply and more reply.


Correct!


----------



## GundamXXX (Dec 3, 2011)

Spoiler button


----------



## mucus (Dec 3, 2011)

cleaned up op, and new riddle is up


----------



## GundamXXX (Dec 3, 2011)

p1ngpong, user 123456


----------



## mucus (Dec 3, 2011)

incorrect


----------



## GundamXXX (Dec 3, 2011)

yes i realize that

its actually user 123,456
*	myers_fr*


no?


----------



## mucus (Dec 3, 2011)

incorrect.
but i applaud your effort


----------



## GundamXXX (Dec 3, 2011)

http://gbatemp.net/topic/123456-starquakeds/ O_O

Topic 123456?


----------



## mucus (Dec 3, 2011)

incorrect


----------



## Wizerzak (Dec 3, 2011)

twitter

(you told me to post this, i'm not that stupid)


----------



## mucus (Dec 3, 2011)

incorrect


----------



## Wizerzak (Dec 3, 2011)

654,321


----------



## GundamXXX (Dec 3, 2011)

its his mobile phone pin


----------



## mucus (Dec 3, 2011)

both incorrect


----------



## GundamXXX (Dec 3, 2011)

i give up

i dont know


----------



## mucus (Dec 3, 2011)

incorrect


----------



## Wizerzak (Dec 3, 2011)

,789

nah, i'm not that mean


----------



## mucus (Dec 3, 2011)

incorrect


----------



## Wizerzak (Dec 3, 2011)

This (your profile feed)


----------



## mucus (Dec 3, 2011)

Wizerzak said:


> This (your profile feed)


Correct!


----------



## Wizerzak (Dec 3, 2011)

Here's proof:


----------



## mucus (Dec 3, 2011)

new riddle is up


----------



## Wizerzak (Dec 3, 2011)

Forum skin colour?


----------



## mucus (Dec 3, 2011)

incorrect


----------



## Lily (Dec 3, 2011)

tempmas


----------



## mucus (Dec 3, 2011)

incorrect


----------



## Wizerzak (Dec 3, 2011)

your santa's hat on your avatar?


----------



## mucus (Dec 3, 2011)

incorrect


----------



## Wizerzak (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh, i know!

The ribbons / medals you get for post count!


----------



## mucus (Dec 3, 2011)

Wizerzak said:


> Oh, i know!
> 
> The ribbons you get for post count!


Correct!


----------



## Wizerzak (Dec 3, 2011)

Nyan cat?


----------



## mucus (Dec 3, 2011)

incorrect


----------



## Wizerzak (Dec 3, 2011)

No, it doesn't:


----------



## mucus (Dec 3, 2011)

ummm....
incorrect


----------



## GundamXXX (Dec 3, 2011)

currently active member list

colors for different kinds of users (mods admins etc)


----------



## mucus (Dec 3, 2011)

GundamXXX said:


> currently active member list
> 
> colors for different kinds of users (mods admins etc)


Correct!


----------



## Wizerzak (Dec 3, 2011)

Mucus


----------



## mucus (Dec 3, 2011)

incorrect


----------



## Wizerzak (Dec 3, 2011)

The EoF


----------



## mucus (Dec 3, 2011)

incorrect


----------



## GundamXXX (Dec 3, 2011)

the Like button


----------



## mucus (Dec 3, 2011)

incorrect


----------



## GundamXXX (Dec 3, 2011)

ads


----------



## Wizerzak (Dec 3, 2011)

Nintendo vs Sony threads


----------



## mucus (Dec 3, 2011)

incorrect


----------



## Wizerzak (Dec 3, 2011)

Report button


----------



## mucus (Dec 3, 2011)

incorrect


----------



## GundamXXX (Dec 3, 2011)

FURRIES


----------



## mucus (Dec 3, 2011)

incorrect


----------



## GundamXXX (Dec 3, 2011)

the NDS forum when there is a pokemon release


----------



## Wizerzak (Dec 3, 2011)

Shoutbox


----------



## mucus (Dec 3, 2011)

more incorrects


----------



## Wizerzak (Dec 3, 2011)

The mods section.


----------



## mucus (Dec 3, 2011)

incorrect


----------



## mucus (Dec 3, 2011)

i have a lot of friends.


----------



## Wizerzak (Dec 3, 2011)

The facebook button?


----------



## Brian117 (Dec 3, 2011)

iFish?


----------



## GundamXXX (Dec 3, 2011)

Brian117?


----------



## Brian117 (Dec 3, 2011)

EDIT: Nevermind, can you enter more than once per riddle?


----------



## GundamXXX (Dec 3, 2011)

Brian117 said:


> EDIT: Nevermind, can you enter more than once per riddle?


yes


----------



## mucus (Dec 3, 2011)

all incorrect.
and yes brian you can be wrong as many times as you like


----------



## Brian117 (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh, in that case, the answer is:

Toni Plutonij


----------



## mucus (Dec 3, 2011)

incorrect


----------



## Brian117 (Dec 3, 2011)

Costello?


----------



## mucus (Dec 3, 2011)

incorrect


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Dec 3, 2011)

Alanjohn.


----------



## mameks (Dec 3, 2011)

The shoutbox
The IRC
AJ
Tagzard
100% warn?


----------



## mucus (Dec 3, 2011)

incorrect.
a bunch of incorrects.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Dec 3, 2011)

The EOF?


----------



## mucus (Dec 3, 2011)

incorrect


----------



## AlanJohn (Dec 3, 2011)

Advertisement?


----------



## mucus (Dec 3, 2011)

incorrect


----------



## Janthran (Dec 3, 2011)

Piracy?


----------



## mucus (Dec 3, 2011)

incorrect


----------



## Janthran (Dec 3, 2011)

GBAtemp Trading forum?


----------



## mucus (Dec 3, 2011)

incorrect


----------



## Brian117 (Dec 3, 2011)

The Close button?


----------



## mameks (Dec 3, 2011)

Toni's crotch?


----------



## mucus (Dec 3, 2011)

that's been posted i think, and it's still incorrect


----------



## Janthran (Dec 3, 2011)

I think this riddle needs a bit more elaboration.
There are a lot of things we should stay away from.

4Chan?


----------



## mucus (Dec 3, 2011)

ALL RIDDLES RELATE TO GBATEMP.


----------



## Janthran (Dec 3, 2011)

You!


----------



## Brian117 (Dec 3, 2011)

GBAtemp.net?


----------



## Janthran (Dec 3, 2011)

The blacklisted traders group?


----------



## mameks (Dec 3, 2011)

Double posting


----------



## mucus (Dec 3, 2011)

incorrect


----------



## mameks (Dec 3, 2011)

CAPS LOCK POSTS


----------



## mucus (Dec 3, 2011)

incorrect


----------



## Brian117 (Dec 3, 2011)

THE YOU ARE BANNED GAME!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mucus (Dec 3, 2011)

Brian117 said:


> THE YOU ARE BANNED GAME!!!!!!!!!!


correct!


----------



## Brian117 (Dec 3, 2011)

Easy...

The EOF.


----------



## mameks (Dec 3, 2011)

Any where on the 'Temp


----------



## mucus (Dec 3, 2011)

both incorrect.


----------



## Brian117 (Dec 3, 2011)

The GBAtemp IRC.


----------



## mucus (Dec 3, 2011)

Brian117 said:


> The IRC.


Correct!


----------



## mameks (Dec 3, 2011)

Me?


----------



## mucus (Dec 3, 2011)

shlong said:


> Me?


Correct


----------



## mameks (Dec 3, 2011)

Okies then


----------



## mucus (Dec 3, 2011)

new riddle is up


----------



## Brian117 (Dec 3, 2011)

Valwin/Cesar.


----------



## mameks (Dec 3, 2011)

Custom user title


----------



## mucus (Dec 3, 2011)

incorrect.


----------



## Brian117 (Dec 3, 2011)

Fire Emblem - Thracia 776


----------



## mucus (Dec 3, 2011)

incorrect.


----------



## Wizerzak (Dec 3, 2011)

Protokun7


----------



## mucus (Dec 3, 2011)

incorrect.


----------



## GundamXXX (Dec 3, 2011)

WikiTemp


----------



## mucus (Dec 3, 2011)

GundamXXX said:


> WikiTemp


Correct!


----------



## GundamXXX (Dec 3, 2011)

Costello


----------



## mucus (Dec 3, 2011)

incorrect.


----------



## GundamXXX (Dec 3, 2011)

Admin/mod forum


----------



## mucus (Dec 3, 2011)

incorrect.


----------



## GundamXXX (Dec 3, 2011)

a locked thread


----------



## mucus (Dec 3, 2011)

incorrect.


----------



## GundamXXX (Dec 3, 2011)

your riddles


----------



## mucus (Dec 3, 2011)

::slaps gundam with a railroad tie::
incorrect


----------



## GundamXXX (Dec 3, 2011)

the gbatemp database


----------



## mucus (Dec 3, 2011)

incorrect


----------



## Necron (Dec 3, 2011)

a locked thread


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 3, 2011)

> I own you

The 'Mod pwned you' game?


----------



## mucus (Dec 4, 2011)

s4mid4re said:


> > I own you
> 
> The 'Mod pwned you' game?


correct.


----------



## Janthran (Dec 4, 2011)

The internet.


----------

